# Bricked Kindle. I use fastboot, but always get < waiting for device >



## yfu

Yesterday, I got the Update 6.3.1 and because I have CMW installed, it blocked the update and I get the yellow triangle. Then I changed the recovery from CMW to TWRP and my kindle update successfully with stock bootloader and recovery back. And I can get in the system.

I want to root it again but on my Mac, I cannot use the KFU, so I use the method here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=24129239).

After I issued these commands: 
"
adb push fbmode /data/local/fbmode
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/fbmode
adb shell /data/local/fbmode
adb reboot

fastboot -i 0x1949 flash bootloader <name of firefirefire image here>
fastboot -i 0x1949 flash recovery <name of recovery image here>
"
the terminal returns something like "Could not get PIPE properties" and it stucks here. And later, I typed ctrl+c to stop the command and "fastboot oem idme bootmode 5002
fastboot reboot"

Then the screen is black and blank. I do not know what to do. I have tried fastboot but always get "< waiting for device >". Even I hit the power button for 1 minutes, the light is not on and the screen is still black. But it seems that the battery is stll a little bit hot, which may indicate that it is using the battery. What should I do now?


----------



## tedr108

After you do the *adb reboot*, do you get stuck on the Kindle Fire screen? If not, you may be simply typing too fast ... give the Kindle Fire screen time to show up (it has been so long since I did this, I do not remember if there is much of a delay). Once the KF screen shows up, you are are in fastboot mode and can continue with the fastboot commands.

If you get those Pipe error messages, something is not right...

Once you get through the fastboot commands without errors, you still may get the Waiting for Device message later ... I think that I did. Unplugging the KF and plugging it back in did the trick for me, if I remember correctly.

OK, one more thing... You did put the FireFireFire and recovery images into the same folder as fastboot on your PC, right? It may be that your fastboot command cannot find the image files.


----------

